# Tooth implant - any one had one?



## beagle

One of my back teeth broke - don't know why - anyway there isn't enough left to rebuild it so my dentist is gong to remove the rest.

I'm lucky enough to have an NHS dentist but he doesn't do tooth implants. The rest of my teeth are fine and I don't like the idea of having two good teeth ground away to make a bridge, and a bridge sounds like a bit of a nuisance anyway. Anyone know different?

Anyway, main question - anyone had a tooth implant, and if so have you found a good and affordable dentist? Sounds like it can be anything up to £3000  - possibly cheaper abroad? Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## GEMMY

PM Johns Cross, he's the expert.  

tony


----------



## goldi

Evening all,


This is major surgery ,find out what your getting into first 

norm


----------



## Tezmcd

For a front tooth I'd pay £3000

For some obscure little sucker sitting at the back I think I'd just leave it

Gums will harden up - no one will ever see it and you will never miss it after a little while.

Just because some NHS come private cosmetic dentist suggests something doesn't mean you have to go that route - tell them you will live for 6 months with it and then decide if its worth £3000 of your hard earned


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My collie gave me one on the end of my nose earlier this evening.
I wouldn`t give her my fish `n chips.

Dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

GEMMY said:


> PM Johns Cross, he's the expert.
> tony


Hi Tony !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peter


----------



## GEMMY

Note the smilie Peter, all shiny :lol: 

tony


----------



## Margaritaman

My wife has had two lots of implants to replace back teeth over the last couple of years and have been good so far.

One of her teeth split like yours but was too damaged to repair so our dentist recommended another dentist locally who has a lot of experience implanting.

Each cost about £2000. It's quite a lengthy process as once the socket has been placed in your jaw it has to be left alone for several months so the jaw bone can knit around it. There are then several visits back for check ups and fittings of the new tooth. So although getting an implant abroard may be cheaper a good dentist would need you to make several trips back over about a year so this may not be practical and will involve the cost of travel. Secondly if your implant needed some attention you would find a local implant dentist may not want to treat it so you'd ned to go back to the dentist abroad.

Teeth at the back of the mouth are most suited to being replaced by implants because the jaw bone is thicker at the sides than the front according to our dentist. 

He also explained that the more healthy teeth as possible in that region the better because the jaw exerts quite a pressure on the side teeth when it bites on something. So the more teeth there are in that area the more the pressure of the bite can be spread over the teeth there so reducing the amount of pressure each tooth is subjected to during a bite. So the implant should reduce the work the other teeth have to do and prolong their serviceable life too.

I've no reason to doubt our implant dentist's advice. I'm not conected to him in any way.

Implants are relatively expensive but the benefits can be worth it. I believe implants are not available on the NHS except for very special cases.

HTH

Chris


----------



## tombo5609

Go to Turkey, have a nice holiday and get it done there.

You will pay about £3 t0 £400.

I have just had a porcelin crown done for £120 and my wife had a bridge done for £230.

The standard of work and equipment is far better than UK.

Be quick as word has got around and they are now organising dental holidays to Turkey with the inevitable rise in prices.

Tom


----------



## skiboycey

Don't get the teeth either side ground away to make a bridge as they're rubbish in my experience.

Apart from losing two good teeth you will end up spending the rest of your life trying to floss and clean underneath the bridge and food will constantly get caught under it an annoy you at each meal. On top of this within about 6 months your gums will recede from the crown/bridge attachments and this is another area food will get caught and annoy you...

I have a couple of friends with implants, one with a front tooth (an actress about 30 years old who needed it for her work) and both seem very happy with the results, especially how the implant looks very natural and how the gum grows around the implant so it looks like a real tooth.

I have 5 crowns now and I will probably, in the end, get them all replaced with implants as I find them so annoying to keep clean and maintain. I think they're a lot better than nothing but, like joint replacements, they are a far cry from what nature gave you...

Good luck, Mark


----------



## Vita

*Tooth implant - anyone had one?*

I've got two bridges and a couple of crowns and they don't cause me any bother at all - feel like my own teeth. Maybe it depends on how good ones dentist is?


----------



## lalala

I needed two implants for two back teeth, not for cosmetic reasons but for being able to eat properly.
I had been with a Denplan dentist for about 20 years but he left Denplan without telling me and my membership just ended. I then went to an NHS dentist as I had a broken back tooth (not one of the two spaces needing implants). He showed little interest in anything other than persuading me to go to 'some-one he knew' for inplants. When I said I wanted the single back tooth dealt with he took about 30 minutes of agonising poking at my mouth and then told me he couldn't do it, I'd have to go to surgery. He was rude and arrogant to me and my husband.
I went to a dental practice in Budapest for my inplants. This practice was first class. The dentist removed the problem back tooth in 30 seconds with no pain. I went back 3 times in about a year but this was no hardship. 
I hear so many bad things about UK dentistry.
lala


----------



## NormanB

I had 3 lower jaw implants last year and they have been fine. I would have another. Better then filing away healthy teeth in order to provide anchors for a bridge.


----------



## gerardjanice

My wife had a front tooth implant done 20 years ago in Harley St. (no we are not rich but women are very self conscious) yearly checks and no problems to date. Best money we spent. Fit and forget.


----------



## beagle

thanks so much guys for all your help


----------



## Dental2010

Hi,
Dental Implants in abroad are cheaper.But cheap dental implant deals are also found in UK.In brief I would say that Recession doesnot hit dental implants and cheap plans (£1350) are offered by the dental expertise.


----------



## Hezbez

My friend broke her two front teeth and had some reconstructive work done. Involved cow bone 8O .
It was done over several months and final bill was around £4000 - they then told her there would be no guarantee on it breaking 8O 
She's had it for about 2 years now and no problems so far.

You might be interested in reading this;
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...should-avoid-root-canals-like-the-plague.aspx


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi
I had an implant done in Saudi (by an American trained Saudi) about 5 years ago and it is great. (Also involved cow bone. Yuk!) Would recommend every time. It was done in Saudi because I was living there at the time. I would say that having it done in the UK would save you several trips abroad but that implants are far more common abroad. Britain still seems to adopt the ´grin and bear it´approach. Jokes about grin, and bear/bare - as in gums - are milling around in my head but I had better let them go!
Sal


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

GEMMY said:


> PM Johns Cross, he's the expert.
> 
> tony


How strange that comment is so correct !

14 teeth extracted in one go at £75 each, did ask for a quantity discount!

Ten implants, two titanium mounts, upper and lower holding various teeth, the mounts being bolted onto implants, some crowns and some teeth mounted directly onto implants.

All the mounts and ironmongery made in South Africa, surgeon spent two weeks in UK and two weeks in SA, now thats commuting!

Very expensive, took about 8 months in total, excellent after sales service even on a Sunday when I had a slight problem. Cheaper abroad no doubt, but the after sales............

Any one want to know about cataracts, stents etc, ask the Bionic man ! I even ended up radio active after a gamma ray scan for renewal of driving licence.

Peter


----------



## overthemoon

Good grief Peter, that is some serious dentistry in one hit.Were you in an accident or were you re-cycling ex motor home parts by mouth?  

Dave


----------



## Codfinger

skiboycey said:


> Don't get the teeth either side ground away to make a bridge as they're rubbish in my experience.
> 
> Apart from losing two good teeth you will end up spending the rest of your life trying to floss and clean underneath the bridge and food will constantly get caught under it an annoy you at each meal. On top of this within about 6 months your gums will recede from the crown/bridge attachments and this is another area food will get caught and annoy you....
> 
> Good luck, Mark


Hmmm had a tooth snap off a few months back and had the rest taken out, am waiting for the gum to settle and was going to go back in a couple of months for a bridge but that sounds like a right pain in the rear having to excavate after every meal  
Chris


----------



## Suenliam

I'm with Denplan and they wanted to know if I wanted to upgrade my insurance to include implants. My Dentist advised against it - not because it is no good, but for the reason that I really,really do feel pain with injections even for fillings  so with the amount of work needed for an implant he suggested I leave it. 

I know I'm a wimp, but there it is. I panic in the Dentist's chair. I even have valium for my couple of crowns and other fillings and in the past have had gas for just a filling. If I'm out of it no problem :roll: Despite this wimpishness I still go every 6 months and every 3 months to the hyginist. Think she's worse than the Dentist.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

overthemoon said:


> Good grief Peter, that is some serious dentistry in one hit.Were you in an accident or were you re-cycling ex motor home parts by mouth?
> 
> Dave


I only wish they were motorhome parts, at least I would have got a discount!

Suffered for years with gum problems and loose teeth, first surgeon examined me, charged me £140 for the priviledge and said every tooth out. Gave me the impression I was a walking platinum credit card !

Went to wife's dentist and managed to keep a few teeth, when he was extracting I said, the way you struggled getting that one out you should have left it in!

You do get temporary bolted in 'dentures' for a few months whilst it all settles down before they fit the crowns and titanium sets.

It is actually amazing how they bolt the parts in, tiny minute srews with heads that you can barely see, only minor problem is that they initially use a temporary 'glue' that can come loose and you end up with a crown coming off, fortunately I never swallowed one

Actually it was not as bad as it sounds, didnt hurt that much and a good job done.

Andrew at Wokingham Smiles and Tom the SA surgeon, good people

Peter


----------



## GavinCooper

Well seems quite late to post here....
Being a self-experienced of dental implant can say that its always better to have them instead of bridges or dentures. As in dental implant other teeth are not getting having pressure of missing teeth. Also I have implant from *1999implant* upper last tooth where you can opt for bridge. Thus dental implants are the best in such cases! Again nowadays the cost for dental implants become quite affordable can be included in you dental insurance, so no worry for that.


----------



## bellazz

there are also some risk associated with tooth/dental implant. u must consider these before taking up a major surgery.

1- swelling and discomfort around the implant area.

2- there can be excessive bleeding or unexpected reaction to anaesthesia.

3- nerves can be damaged resulting into permanent or temporary numbness.


sometimes other factors are more important than money of the surgery.

Hope it helps!


----------



## GavinCooper

bellazz said:


> there are also some risk associated with tooth/dental implant. u must consider these before taking up a major surgery.
> 
> 1- swelling and discomfort around the implant area.
> 
> 2- there can be excessive bleeding or unexpected reaction to anaesthesia.
> 
> 3- nerves can be damaged resulting into permanent or temporary numbness.
> 
> sometimes other factors are more important than money of the surgery.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Well bellazz I can only say for that risk is always there as a part of life doing anything, but for that reason you can't left things as it is. You need to improve.... Also if you are seeing the issues of dental implants but can't see what will be its positive sides!!! You will regain your beautiful smile, can eat well and what not.... So solve your dental implants problems....
I hope you will think about it!!


----------



## HermanHymer

*Dental Implant*

While in Scotland in 2009 Humbug 1 Molar 0. 
Waited till next visit to SA. Root extracted in chair under local. Tried bone graft but didn't take (age a factor). Enough bone to anchor the post is critical. Implant installed as per process described in earlier post. Brilliant! Nothing more than minor discomfort in the chair. Its like my own and still going strong. Cost <£800. It's a no-brainer.

Go for it!
Viv


----------



## aldra

i am going to have to go for it soon

Tumour on my parathyroid

sucked calcium from teeth and bones

tired of struggling to eat and cleaning my few teeth 4 times a day

aldra


----------



## marjorieglovr

Bridge building doesn't sounds very much easy and comfortable. It creates many problems. Go for a better treatment. As for dentist ask someone like relatives or friends so that You can trust him for the treatment and cost.


----------



## Easyriders

John had implants 3 years ago, not for vanity, but because the gaps were putting pressure on his other teeth, and causing the bone to shrink.

The implants have been fine, but it was a very long process getting them done, and it was very expensive!

However, if it's just a molar you've got missing, it's probably not worth doing. Those big molars at the back are not as important as most people think - it's the premolars that do most of the chewing and grinding work.


----------



## LaMB

Our daughter had three of her top front teeth replaced with implants about 16 years ago. She managed to trip over her own feet whilst on a school trip walking in Glencoe and fell 60ft into a gully. Because she was only 15 at the time these were done on the NHS at Manchester Dental Hospital. It did involve her having a bone graft from her chin to her upper jaw, once that had healed she had the implant put in followed about 3 months later by the tooth bit of the implant. One tooth fell off about 8 years ago and needed gluing back on, but apart from that she has had no trouble with them and they look just like her own teeth did.

I had to have a top molar removed last year after it split in half below the gum and considered an implant. When I weighed up the cost I decided that it was best to have a few holidays in the MH instead. The gap still annoys me sometimes, but generally I've got used to it.

Best Wishes
Linda


----------



## robertsmarshal12

I had a dental implant too after a crash. I got it done from London Day Surgery Centre because it was the closest place to get my jaw fixed on time and luckily It worked out well,Now my jaw is as good as it was earlier, Thanks to LDSC.


----------



## aldra

At the moment I have several implants stitched inside my gums

no pain inserting them, about a week of irritation and discomfort and the Stiches now are a little irritating. They are supposed to dissolve but will be removed next week if they don't 

Then another six weeks or so reopen the gum, place implant cap and teeth

expensive but I think it will be worth it in the end

Aldra


----------



## lillypenna

beagle said:


> One of my back teeth broke - don't know why - anyway there isn't enough left to rebuild it so my dentist is gong to remove the rest.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have an NHS dentist but he doesn't do tooth implants. The rest of my teeth are fine and I don't like the idea of having two good teeth ground away to make a bridge, and a bridge sounds like a bit of a nuisance anyway. Anyone know different?
> 
> Anyway, main question - anyone had a tooth implant, and if so have you found a good and affordable dentist? Sounds like it can be anything up to £3000  - possibly cheaper abroad? Any advice gratefully received!


Hi, I had my two implants in " Blue Bell Dental Associates" and it is cheap as compared to other dentists. They are having latest technologies and efficient staff.Hope you will get some help.


----------



## Zebedee

Do I smell rodent?? :?

http://www.demandforce.com/b/bluebelldental


----------



## wakk44

Zebedee said:


> Do I smell rodent?? :?
> 
> http://www.demandforce.com/b/bluebelldental


Don't be too suspicious Dave,it could be useful information for any of us requiring dental treatment in Philadelphia.


----------



## Conal

*Implants*

I had a front tooth implant late last year and agree with other posters re: very satisfied.
costs:
£50 to extract crown tooth with inflamed root after antibiotics did not work
£100 for temporary denture
£50 for 3d imaging to ensure correct size implant
£2000 for russian made implant.
three points to consider not yet made:
1. Make sure you get an all in price. I did and had to make a few extra visits but did not pay any more
2. Implants are one offs. if anything goes wrong another implant cannot be fitted
3. you will have no feeling in the new "tooth" his is disconcerting at first. it feels as if you are brushing a gap. But after a few months i am use to it.
Aftersales service has been great.I had a little inflammation and the dentist was true to his word - he made time for immediate visits.
Altogether six visits, four of these were essential. Like others I had to wait six weeks after the implant was fitted to allow the titanium to bond to the bone below my nose before the tooth was fitted.


----------



## fatbuddha

this has been an interesting read as I have been discussing implants with my dentist

I have a premolar and a molar missing both as the result of a canal root treatment where the tooth split whilst the temporary filling was in - serves me right for not taking more care when eating hard things!!  

the missing premolar I can live with, but the missing molar is on my preferred chewing side and as a result, the gum and teeth are now seeing more wear than needed.

the problem with an implant there is that the jawbone is thin - probably as a result of radiotherapy I had back in 2006 - and I'd need a bone graft doing before they could look at doing an implant. I'd have to wait about a year for the implant to settle before implant work could proceed. 

frankly I don't know if I can be arsed going with it - plus all the associated costs.

I've talked about having a bridge fitted but they aren't happy that the bridging teeth are stable enough for it to work, plus the costs isn't much less and they have only about a 10year life according to many.

it's a dilemma! and at the moment I'm just carrying on doing nothing about it


----------



## emmbeedee

Just read through this whole thread. Strange how many responses are from the USA?
I also clicked on the link about root canals - a bit worrying as I had several of those when I was a teenager, but no known ill effects so far   I'll have to speak to my dentist about this on my next visit. A bit late to be concerned about it now though. :lol:


----------

